# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Aelwydi

## QED42

It has taken a while working through various continents but here is the full world map of the world I have been building.



Special thanks to everyone who offered help in the WIP thread which you can find here as well as those on the guild discord who gave advise as well. I used one of KMAlexander's brush sets for the mountains and a modified version of this for the sea pattern.

If I can figure out how I'll put up a collected album of all the maps for my world on my profile.

----------


## Chashio

This is such a nice map  :Smile:  elegance and simplicity with just enough detail and information to satisfy.

----------


## Voolf

Agree, Nice work QED. Very elegant.

----------


## Eilathen

I agree with what the others said. The map has a unique feeling. Not that much detail to it, but it make me curious about places and i want to explore. So i guess one of the goals of a map is certainly met  :Wink: 

Is there lore for this world of yours? I'd love to see it if you are willing to share!

And a collected album is always a good idea, I'd love to see it.

----------


## Mouse

Lovely result, QED  :Smile:

----------


## KMAlexander

This turned out great.
I really like the warmth in it.

----------


## DrWho42

a lovely map. beautiful framing!

----------


## QED42

I think I figured out how the album stuff works on here, all the maps from my world so far are now in one place here.




> This is such a nice map  elegance and simplicity with just enough detail and information to satisfy.


Thank you!




> Agree, Nice work QED. Very elegant.


Thanks.




> I agree with what the others said. The map has a unique feeling. Not that much detail to it, but it make me curious about places and i want to explore. So i guess one of the goals of a map is certainly met 
> 
> Is there lore for this world of yours? I'd love to see it if you are willing to share!
> 
> And a collected album is always a good idea, I'd love to see it.


Thanks for the kind words. There is lore but right now it is just a bunch of notes that aren't very well organised. I have been putting off writing it up because I can't find a good way of laying stuff out that makes sense.

I'll try and give a short version here. When the world was created the Elves were given the world above ground to rule and the Dwarves the world below ground. 

 The hells are literally at the centre of the world and the Dwarves fight The Eternal War to stop the legions of hell breaking out through the Underdark onto the surface. To aid them in their fight the Dwarves have some natural magic resistance but are forbidden from dabbling in the arcane arts, those that do start to turn to stone from the feet up the more they use arcane magic.

 Meanwhile on the surface the Elves decided to build a huge empire that spanned the world and experiment with magic making themselves more powerful. The Elven empire lasted the first two ages of the world and was brought to an end by The War in Heaven which killed off nearly all the gods in a quarrel over what to do with the Elves. In the end the Elven homeland was destroyed along with most of the gods. The first two ages were called The Spring Court and The Summer Court by the Elves, representing the dynasties that ruled the empire.

 Now the world is 2000-3000 years removed from the end of the Elven empire, humans are the most common race but there are plenty of other mortal races knocking about mixed in with the human populations. The first two ages of the world each lasted around 2000-3000 years but a lot of that history is lost so no one is really sure if the world is at the end of the third age or in the fourth age already. The big debate in what remains of the Elves is if the world is still in what would be the time of The Autumn Court or if it is already the time of The Winter Court and what the end of The Winter Court might mean for the fate of the world.

That is the brief history and general overview of what happened in the past.




> Lovely result, QED


Your comments in the WIP thread helped a lot so credit to you Mouse!




> This turned out great.
> I really like the warmth in it.


Glad to hear you like it, your brush sets really help those of us that can't draw at all!




> a lovely map. beautiful framing!


Thank you!

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Yup, this turned out great. Solid color theme, consistent style, and the embellishments work well. Well done QED. Well done indeed.

----------


## Eilathen

> I'll try and give a short version here.
> 
> *snip cool stuff*


Thanks for sharing! I always love to see what other worldbuilders do for their own settings. If you want to talk about that stuff, I'm always game.
Not sure if there is an appropriate subforum here on the guild, but if there isn't, there really should be.

----------


## Eilathen

> I'll try and give a short version here.
> 
> *snip cool stuff*


Thanks for sharing! I always love to see what other worldbuilders do for their own settings. If you want to talk about that stuff, I'm always game.
Not sure if there is an appropriate subforum here on the guild, but if there isn't, there really should be.

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice work, QED42! Elegant and efficient. 
I kinda like the land shapes, particularly this central archipelago.

----------


## QED42

> Thanks for sharing! I always love to see what other worldbuilders do for their own settings. If you want to talk about that stuff, I'm always game.
> Not sure if there is an appropriate subforum here on the guild, but if there isn't, there really should be.


Maybe the general discussion forum would work for it. If I ever get it written up I'll let you know.




> Very nice work, QED42! Elegant and efficient. 
> I kinda like the land shapes, particularly this central archipelago.


Thanks Ilanthar, your maps are always an inspiration! For the land shapes I mostly "cheated" and used shapes from our world either rotated, flipped or some combination of the two with a bit of editing. 

Tirbore - Tasmania
Arwach - South Georgia
Crawtref - Parts of Irish coast
Haulilwar - Mallorca
Llaethod - Various island from Greece, the Caribbean and Indonesia
Deheuol - Stewart island
Dreigiau - More bits of Indonesia, mainly Sumarta and Java
Nehiaen - Parts of the coast of the Falklands

----------

